# Filmmusic piece



## Daniel

Here one piece by me in style of some filmmusic (but without film :lol: )

It's for piano and orchestra. 

Enjoy it.


----------



## baroque flute

Just awesome!! :thumbsup: While I'm a true baroque fan in that I don't like a lot of what I call "fillers" to bridge the gap between the themes and repeats (though for me it's different in a movie soundtrack), your theme is incredible!!!! That's the style I like best of all to listen to and compose--something really moving in a minor key, like that. Keep it up!!


----------



## The Angel of Music

WOOOOOW Daniel!!!! I love how it starts out really tiny with a piano and then descends into a huge orchestra piece, and then ends with the piano...very dramatic!!! And you wrote that? AMAZING!!!!!!!! Braaavoooo!!!  

p.s: Keep up the music writing! It's is OUTSTOUNDING!!!


----------



## Quaverion

AWESOME! What programs did you use?!


----------



## Daniel

Well the notation was Sibelius, the sound was a special soundfont (i am too poor to buy a sampler or synthesizer...) but i found this cheap font which can be loaded in my soundcard, i am happy with this font


----------



## Quaverion

Wow! All that just flew right over the top of my head. Do you have a PC or Mac. I have a Mac. There is probably not a single program for this stuff out there for Macs...


----------



## Daniel

Sibelius is also available for Mac. Samplers, Synthesizer.... also for Mac. There is much done for Macs


----------



## baroque flute

Where do I get that sound font??? It was much better sound than MIDI!!!


----------

